# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  أبحاث مؤتمر الازمة المالية العالمية - حقوق المنصورة  أول ابريل 2009

## د.عدنان

أبحاث مؤتمر الازمة المالية العالمية - حقوق المنصورة أول ابريل 2009

----------

